# 51% Of Internet Traffic Is 'Non-Human'



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Cloud-based service, Incapsula, has revealed research indicating that 51 per cent of website traffic is through automated software programs; with many programmed for the intent of malicious activity.


Here


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

For some reason that doesn't surprise me...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

And how much does Google take up?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I think that's lowballing it, backwards Mike.....I read somewhere that spam alone takes up like 70% or so.....but I am too lazy to re-look it up, and WAY too lazy to verify it.


----------

